# Soaked/Wet hay - Does anyone else feed it?



## dressagespain (2 March 2007)

I have had to resort to feeding hosed hay as my boys are coughing - the hay has not been too good this year and I am not going to feed haylage/goldengrass - its too rich - is not stored properly out here and goes off too quickly. All recipes for colic (which there have been more than a few cases).

So have never fed wet hay before and just wondered what everyone elses thoughts are on it. Do your horses like it? Did you notice them stopping coughing?

I am just filling haynets and almost washing the hay with the hose for a couple mins.


----------



## PinkFairy (2 March 2007)

At the yard i go to at home, the horses are all fed soaked hay which has soaked for a few hours in haynets to reduce the dust spores. They were quite happy to wolf it down and we haven't noticed any coughing.


----------



## HayleyUK (2 March 2007)

There was a big discussion on steaming as opposed to soaking since its quicker and better for your horse in terms of nutriants IIRC. 

I think Druid steams.


----------



## Baggybreeches (2 March 2007)

I got a newsletter yesterday from our vet, it was talking about overfeeding etc, and it said that soaked hay was good to give to laminitics as the soaking (overnight) breaks down the carbohydrate in the hay, meaning that it can be fed to the lammy prone with out causing too many problems.
At bit like Weightwatctchers no point soup!
I feed only hay, if it is a bit dusty then I damp it down. I would sooner have them cough a day or two, than have colic!


----------



## MillionDollar (2 March 2007)

I'm having to soak mine since my mares had coughing fits. I have a big tub filled with water and then dunk the haynets in for 5 minutes. I did used to do what you do, but it just didn't work and the water didn't go to the middle of the net (i use small bales though). 
Its working a treat they stopped coughing anyway, i've also put water in their feeds as well just so everything is moist.

I've read that you should soak hay for 15-20 mins but this is too long, its gets far too haevy to even lift and takes all the goodness out. You can steam hay by putting it into a bin with a lid with 2-3 kettles of boiling water.


----------



## honeymum (2 March 2007)

We feed soaked hay to our mare who was recently diagnosed with COPD and she stopped coughing within a few days so it appears to work.


----------



## fizz-tally (2 March 2007)

i used to steam but now i soak,i hang my nets up &amp; hose for about 10 mins,making sure i soak all the way into the net &amp; all around it,then leave them to drip while i do everything else


----------



## pottamus (2 March 2007)

Yes I soak because he gets a cough as the hay gets a bit older and dustier as the season goes on. I hose mine for 10 mins per net turning it all ways and going over each side twice...I find this soaks it all and then I leave it to drain.


----------



## tormor (2 March 2007)

a lot of people on my yard feed soaked hay. I would but my boy wont toutch it (freak pony) luckily he has lungs of steel!


----------



## dressagespain (2 March 2007)

LOL!!! Well, I am using one of the sprinkler hoses so it is going through to the middle. Its just cos its dusty and a lot of it is covered in mud. Not wanting to break down any carbs!!

Steaming it sounds funny!! I don't think I have the time for that!!


----------



## Salcey (2 March 2007)

Yes we feed soaked hay as one of ours will cough if not.  I put two nets in a very large trug and fill with water and hold nets down with large stone.  I then lift them out and place over another tub to drain.  Works pretty well although knackering to empty trug!!!!!


----------



## dressagespain (2 March 2007)

I just couldn't eb doing with filling a bin with water. Too much work and a bit of a waste of water IMO. I have a very large flower pot that has holes in the bottom.

So how long is everyone soaking for ?


----------



## fizz-tally (2 March 2007)

hose for 10 mins or so each net


----------



## Sooty (2 March 2007)

We usually feed dry, but have moved on to round bales and the outside layers are very dusty. It is dunked, so not dry but not soaked.


----------



## CSYMolly (2 March 2007)

Soak mine for about 10 mins she won't eat it if it is soaked for too long.  To save water I fill one big tub and use it for two nets.  I hate the thought of wasting all that water (its my Africa upbringing!!) but she does get a bit of a cough if I feed dry.


----------



## BBs (2 March 2007)

Years ago when I had a horse that required damp hay if i left it soaking too long he wouldnt touch it.
He also for some reason suffered with wee infections.
Anyway, then started to steam it, and it smells lovely and the horses love it.
Occasionally if im in a rush i will spray hay if its a little dusty or if im using it for the lorry (always like to use damp hay or haylage when travelling).
The funniest thing i have atm is all my horses have automatic water drinkers, i pop their dry hay on the floor and they all insist on dunking their hair in their drinkers before they eat it arghhhhhhhhh drives me mad as i have to keep fishing it out lol
So perhaps they do prefer damp hay lol


----------



## dressagespain (2 March 2007)

Well the steaming it sounds ok in principle but not sure about time really. I ahve 3 horses and not a lot of time.

I was thinking yesterday that it may be good for them to have the wet hay especially in the summer when its very hot out here. May help keep them hydrated.


----------



## magic104 (2 March 2007)

I steam, but I get the water from the hot tap rather the try to boil kettles.  Steaming takes less water  &amp; makes the hay less heavy.  Was on haylage, but the qlty was naff.


----------



## Twiglet (2 March 2007)

I feed good quality hay, but always soak in the winter as it helps when they're stabled for long periods. Most hay has an element of dust in it, and a short soaking stops it irritating them. 

I don't steam unless the water at the yard is totally frozen - horse doesn't particularly like steamed hay, and I think it smells funny!


----------



## Halfstep (2 March 2007)

I used to steam for my old horse. I had a big plastic bag - popped the haynet in the bag, poured hot water over (around 3 kettles worth) and sealed the bag.  20 mins or so later take the haynet out and pour away the minging water (it is shocking how nasty the water gets).  The hay smelled lovely and the horse adored it.  But it is a bit of a pain.


----------



## OWLIE185 (2 March 2007)

You need to completely immerse your hay in fresh water for a minimun of 20 minutes to elimenate the dust.  For Laminitic ponies soak for about 2 hours plus to get rid of the carbohydrates.

Make the horses eat the hay from the ground as this helps a well.

If you stable your horses make sure that the stables are kept dust free by steam cleaning and or vacuuming the dust away from your stable and any adjoining stables.  Aways groom outside and also use dust free bedding.


----------



## dressagespain (2 March 2007)

I just couldn't do that with the amount of hay my gannits go through!! LOL!! I'd be boiling water all day!! Shame someone can't invent a good machine!!

I'd buy a dust extractor if i could!!


----------



## BBs (2 March 2007)

[ QUOTE ]

I was thinking yesterday that it may be good for them to have the wet hay especially in the summer when its very hot out here. May help keep them hydrated. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Indeed, thats why i do it for travelling.
Might be worth having a dustbin and popping say 2 haynets into one at a time and pour on one or two kettles.

Yeah i have 3 horses too, so spraying it may be a lot easier.


----------



## dressagespain (2 March 2007)

Owlie - I'm not talking so much about dust as MUD! Its crazy how much mud/dirt/soil there is on this hay!!

Dust free bedding is a problem and the best I can get is Rice Husks and rubber matting. Dust is a big problem here cos everything is so dusty and dry.

I always groom outside but its an ongoing battle. I'd like one of those grooming vacuums but MY GOD the price!!


----------



## dressagespain (2 March 2007)

[ QUOTE ]


Indeed, thats why i do it for travelling.
Might be worth having a dustbin and popping say 2 haynets into one at a time and pour on one or two kettles.

Yeah i have 3 horses too, so spraying it may be a lot easier. 

[/ QUOTE ]

So do you let the water cool off before you give it to them? Sorry for being a bit dim but never had a cuase to soak hay before so am interested.


----------



## Magicmillbrook (2 March 2007)

I soak, I use the large coloured tubtrugs (other varieties are available!).  They are just the right size for a large hay net.  I 1/2 fill with water, put the net in then stack them up - saves water and builds up the biceps.  I normaly soak for a min of 5 mins, for my little fatties I will often leave it for longer to get some of the nutrients out.   I am not overly worried about nutrient loss as my TB x mare seems to have fared well on it the last 4 winters, she was supposed to be a bad winter doer!  As far as horses not eating soaked hay goes, I would say if they are hungry they will eat it!.


----------



## Christmas_Kate (2 March 2007)

I soak mine, I'm not sure if the pony prefers it to dry hay, as some days he eats it, some days not, but I was told it was better for overweight ponies, so it's something I can give him ad lib and not have to worry too much.


----------



## Weezy (2 March 2007)

DS I damped all my alfalfa down in Spain - put it in a barrow (one that had holes in the bottom) and just hosed it, turned it, fluffed it, hosed it a bit more and that was it - you can use the nets an do it the same way, just do not over pack the nets.


----------



## Sooty (2 March 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Soak mine for about 10 mins she won't eat it if it is soaked for too long.  To save water I fill one big tub and use it for two nets.  I hate the thought of wasting all that water (its my Africa upbringing!!) but she does get a bit of a cough if I feed dry. 

[/ QUOTE ]

We are tight with water as we are on a meter!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Troggy uses one big tub for dunking. Works very well!


----------



## dressagespain (3 March 2007)

Thanks everyone! The boys seem to be getting on okay with the wet hay and I am just giving it a quick blast with the hose pipe just to wash the mud off. I'm hoping that next years hay will be better quality but there has not been much rain again so may be just the same - expensive and c**p!!!

Weezy - I learned quite quickly to not overpack the nets, so now do several small ones during the day. As you well know, with the heat, it could start to go mouldy and cause colic quite quick, but one small net three times a day does the gannits quite nicely!!


----------

